# portmaster problem



## roelof (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello, 

When I do `# portmaster -an` to look if there are any updates in FreeBSD 8.0 I see these messages appear.

```
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/lang/rubyruby-19
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/lang/rubyruby-19
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/lang/rubyruby-19
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/lang/rubyruby-19
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/lang/rubyruby-19
make: Max recursion level (500) exceeded.: Resource temporarily unavailable
"Makefile", line 36: warning: "cd /usr/ports/lang/rubyruby-19; /usr/bin/make -V WRKDIR" returned non-zero status
```

I have installed ruby 1.9 by using the Ruby Versions Manager

Roelof


----------



## Majorix (Sep 16, 2012)

I am a Ruby developer. I haven't ever used RVM, and didn't find it necessary. I believe it is best to use built-in methods (like ports) to install software. I am not sure how you can revert and install ruby from ports, but maybe someone here does.

PS: The name of the port in the Makefile seems messed up, there is no such port. It is quite normal that it can't cd there.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2012)

roelof said:
			
		

> When I do `# portmaster -an` to look if there are any updates in FreeBSD 8.0 I see these messages appear.


FreeBSD 8.0 is End-of-Life since November 2010, upgrade to 8.3.


----------



## roelof (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello, 

I updated to 9.0-release but still the error appears.
After every update with `# portmaster` I see it.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2012)

Remove the ruby you installed outside of FreeBSD's port/package system.


----------



## jvazquez (Sep 23, 2012)

roelof said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I updated to 9.0-release but still the error appears.
> After every update with `# portmaster` I see it.
> ...



I'm having this problem too. I'm with 8.2 still. I'm also using RVM but I installed it for my local user only, not globally.

I usually disable RootLogin in sshd_config, so the only way to connect is with my account, and then `su` to root. My screenrc also has shell -${SHELL}

When *I* executed `portsdb -Uu`, I got the same problem.

I enabled temporarily RootLogin and `ssh` with my root account, so far I'm not having that problem.


----------



## Erratus (Sep 24, 2012)

jvazquez said:
			
		

> When *I* executed `portsdb -Uu`, I got the same problem.


portmaster does not like portsdb. You should go with portmaster OR portupgrade. Do NOT use both on the  same system.


----------



## sergeylukin (May 19, 2013)

Same issue here when installing security/truecrypt.


----------

